# The Source of the Eagle ate my paddle



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

hey we were in there last night. there were no paddles to be seen. I imagine when the water comes down they will show themselves.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Quick side question for you two;

I'm looking to go run the source this weekend. I haven't been down before. Not too long ago there was wood reports in dangerous spots. Did you have any problems on your runs?

I'll keep an eye for the paddles as well.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

We ran last Sat. and wood was not an issue. There are 2 logs across the river one after another near the very end of the run. They are really easy to spot from above on the river and there is a log jam on the river left creating an eddy where you can get out easily and hike around. You can walk upstream 1/4 mile and see them yourself, but they should be obvious from river level as you come down with plenty of time to get out river left.

There is a log on river right in the first main rapid, but it's not really where you want to be anyway and didn't strike me as much of a hazard.

I would note that the last main rapid ended up being more dangerous than our quick scout gave it credit for. B3 pinned badly on 2 rocks, one of which was sieved out in the middle of the river located just before the only major hole on river left. I would recommend running uncomfortably close to the willows, river left through there. The top part is a manky piece of sh-t, but the lower half is fun.

Oh, and I'd scout your eddy at the takeout. There is a good one near the last house in town, several micro ones, and a really low bridge that you will not fit under right side up.


----------



## B3 (Feb 19, 2007)

*appreciate the info.... *



ross said:


> hey we were in there last night. there were no paddles to be seen. I imagine when the water comes down they will show themselves.


yea, I'll have to go check it then


----------



## B3 (Feb 19, 2007)

ski_kayak365 said:


> Quick side question for you two;
> 
> I'm looking to go run the source this weekend. I haven't been down before. Not too long ago there was wood reports in dangerous spots. Did you have any problems on your runs?
> 
> ...


Hey Josh, 
We ran it at 360 cfs, wouldn't advise it at much lower due to potential boat abuse! The first rapid has big fat log jammed in the right hand side as you go left under the bridge, but easily avoided by paddliing left, be aware of many little sleeper fu rocks; you'll know when it's coming when you see the run off/waterfall on the right. 

The second drop is totally clear of wood. I highly advise scouting this rapid, river right has an eddy big enough for 3 or 4.

#3 rapid clear of wood, but watch out for pin rock middle of the rapid before the left slot, very deceiving! When they say go as far left as possible, ride the willows. Actually at this level, the right line looked doable.

then just before take out there is a river wide log easily portagable by eddying out river left in the beaver ponds. Good luck, have fun! Find my paddle and there is either beer or homemade food products in it for ya, you can decide...  

Lainey
720-934-5773


----------

